

Basic sartorial knowledge so you don't look dumb - swombat
http://putthison.com/post/10127535876/twenty-five-pieces-of-basic-sartorial-knowledge-so-you

======
cromulent
"More than three jacket buttons is never appropriate for anything".

Except perhaps this guy at his wedding:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:William_in_uniform.jpg>

